# are fragrance oils natural?



## odenflagship (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to to stick to making natural soap. Right now I only use essential oils. Could one use a fragrance oil and still call it natural?? 

THANKS .


----------



## carebear (Sep 11, 2010)

you can call it whatever you want - there's no legal definition of "natural".

but IMO - FOs aren't natural.  neither is lye, though.  and soap certainly isn't.


----------



## odenflagship (Sep 11, 2010)

i suppose soap is completely unnatural when you think about it! thanks.


----------



## kaelily (Sep 11, 2010)

odenflagship said:
			
		

> i suppose soap is completely unnatural when you think about it!



I love this, lol!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2010)

essentrial oils are derived from nature

fragrance oils are synthetic and may or my not have some components that are derived from nature

there are lots of good threads here about  fo vs. eo


----------



## carebear (Sep 11, 2010)

ah but if you look at it that way, then even petroleum derived items are natural - petroleum is composed of decayed plant and animal material, and brought up from the ground...


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 12, 2010)

I identify with Carebear's musings on the whole 'natural' thing, which is why I completely avoid labeling any of my hand-made products 'natural'. It's just way too ambiguous of a word, which has (naturally  :wink: ) lead to it being overly used and abused. Beacuase of this, I just choose to steer clear of it altogether.

IrishLass


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm about as un natural as they come.


----------



## fasanis100 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love FOs but I do not think you can call them natural.  There are some FOs that are made using essential oils, so those will be "natural".  But still cannot be called natural because some other things are added such as products that will fix the scent for longer.
A good example is orange.  If you use an orange EO the scent will not last for long time on a CP soap.  Chances are it will not even last the saponification process.  
Some orange FOs are made using orange EOs plus a fixative that will allow the orange scent to last for a long period of time.  That type of FO is the closest to natural you can get.
Other orange FOs are made just using synthetic.  So, the best thing for you will be to do some research and maybe ask the manufacturer before buying any FO.


----------



## Mandarin (Sep 22, 2010)

Natural is not always good.  I strive to be as "natural" as possible, but never mention it. No one really asks either.  Many customers just assume that anything handmade from a reputable seller is better than commercial. And they are right.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 22, 2010)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> Natural is not always good.  I strive to be as "natural" as possible, but never mention it. No one really asks either.  Many customers just assume that anything handmade from a reputable seller is better than commercial. And they are right.


   This Is how I feel too


----------

